# [SOLVED] Firefox-2.0.0.1 and Personal Security Manager

## C-16

Hi!

Since my last upgrade from mozilla-firefox-1.5.0.9 to mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.1 that i can't access https:// pages . Everytime i try to do it i get something like "Check to make sure your system has the Personal Security Manager  installed." . This is the output of emerge -pv mozilla-firefox :

```
LRU mozilla-firefox # emerge -pv mozilla-firefox

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.1  USE="gnome java mozbranding -debug -filepicker -ipv6 -mozdevelop -moznopango -restrict-javascript -xforms -xinerama -xprint" LINGUAS="pt_PT -ar -bg -ca -cs -da -de -el -en_GB -es -es_AR -es_ES -eu -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gu -gu_IN -he -hu -it -ja -ka -ko -ku -lt -mk -mn -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -pa -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -ru -sk -sl -sv -sv_SE -tr -zh -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB 

Total size of downloads: 0 kB
```

I even tried to re-emerge firefox as suggested in previous threads related to this topic but i still can't get any lucky  :Sad:  Any ideas? Thanks in advanceLast edited by C-16 on Mon Jan 08, 2007 2:21 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## overkll

Did you check your ssl/tls settings under Edit->Preferences->Advanced->Security->Protocols?

----------

## C-16

Yes, i've checked every security settings. I've downgraded to Firefox-1.5.0.9 again and then i felt lucky and upgraded again and it misteriously worked...  :Shocked: 

----------

## mastor

same problem but downgrading doesn't work for me

i had to re-emerge dev-libs/nss

----------

